# kinda hot



## SNACKS67 (Mar 31, 2007)

84 burg/burg turbo, i live in 100 degree plus weather all summer, but even in the winter my 151,000 mile beauty gets warm when traffic stops, or sitting in a drive-thru too long. it gets back to normal quick when going 65. new radiator? thanks good people


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like the radiator fan, actually. Make sure it's coming on. Condenser (if you have A/C) may be a bit choked up with junk or a lot of bent fins on the rad or the condenser will cause this same thing. If you can rule out all those other things, then yes the radiator may need to be flushed/replaced.


----------

